
Memory: A Contribution to Experimental Psychology (1885) - CarolineW
http://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Ebbinghaus/
======
CarolineW
This is where the "Spaced Repetition"[0] system for learning was born. It's
been discussed several times on HN[1][2], and one of the most useful comments
I've ever read here occurred in one of those threads[3].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=170542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=170542)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818157)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818367)

